# Spaltsieb Patronenfilter Mehrkammerfilter-Anordnung?



## Wedifische (3. Okt. 2006)

Hallo Leute habe einen selbstgebauten Patronenfilter vor einen Mehrkammerfilter gekoppelt,möchte nun wissen ob man vor den Patronenfilter zwecks grobschmutzfilterung einen Spaltsieb koppeln kann ???


----------



## rainthanner (3. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Spaltsieb Patronenfilter Mehrkammerfilter*

Hallo, 

erst muß der Grobe Schmutz raus, also ist die erste Station eine Vorabscheidung. In deinem Fall ein Spaltsieb. 
Setzt du als Erstes deinen Patronenfilter, wirst du mit dem Patronenreinigen nicht glücklich. 

Einen Patronenfilter würde ich in der Mitte, oder noch besser aber am Ende der Filterkette sehen und wenn er die richtige Anzahl Patronen hat, dann übernehmen die angesiedelten Bakterien einen großen Teil der Reinigung. 

Wenn möglich probier`mal folgendes: 
Vom Spaltfilter durch den Mehrkammerfilter und am Schluß den Patronenfilter. 
Deinen Mehrkammerfilter füllst du mit __ Hel-X, oder Kaldness und bewegst/belüftest diese Kammern nicht.  
So bekommt der Patronenfilter schon gut gereinigtes Wasser und muß nur noch Feinschmutz abhalten. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Wedifische (3. Okt. 2006)

*Hallo Rainer ( Koi-thanner )*

Danke für deine schnelle anteilnahme,mein Ziel war eine längere Standzeit des Mehrkammerfilters da dieser schon 2 Jahre läuft und ich Ihn zu oft Reinigen musste (alle 3 Wo.)1.Kammer Japanwaben 2.Ka.Japanwaben u.Japanmatten 
3.Ka.Japanwaben u.Granulat.War komplett so bestückt vom Händler.


----------



## rainthanner (3. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Spaltsieb Patronenfilter Mehrkammerfilter*

Was sind Japanwaben?  

Mach mal ein paar Bilder vom Spaltfilter, Mehrkammerfilter, Patronenfilter und vom Teich, damit man sich was darunter vorstellen kann. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Wedifische (3. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Japanwabenfilter*

Japanwaben sind aus PVC 40cm hoch und breit zugeschnitten, sehen von oben und unten aus wie Bienenwaben.Spaltsieb hab ich noch nicht,will ich mir auch irgend wie selbst bauen,wenn möglich in gepumpter version,um Ihn vor beide Filter zu koppeln. Bilder folgen.

Gruß Wedifische


----------



## Wedifische (4. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Japanwabenfilter*



			
				Wedifische schrieb:
			
		

> Japanwaben sind aus PVC 40cm hoch und breit zugeschnitten, sehen von oben und unten aus wie Bienenwaben.Spaltsieb hab ich noch nicht,will ich mir auch irgend wie selbst bauen,wenn möglich in gepumpter version,um Ihn vor beide Filter zu koppeln. Bilder folgen.
> 
> Gruß Wedifische



Im Wald da rauscht ein Wasserfall,wenn es nicht mehr rauscht ist das Wasser all:


----------



## Wedifische (4. Okt. 2006)

*Hilfe brauche dringend Hilfe*

Habe einen gepumpten Patronenfilter vor einen Mehrkammerfilter gekoppelt.Von Rainer weiß ich das es umgekehrt sein müsste.

Wenn ich es umgekehrt mache langt dann der Druck vom Auslauf des Mehrkammerfilters um das Wasser durch die Patronenfilter zu drücken,
und wenn ja, kann ich dann einen gepumpten Spaltsieb vor den Mehrkammer filter koppeln ???
Oder giebt es vieleicht eine ganz andere lösung.
Wer kann mir Helfen ???


----------



## rainthanner (4. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Hilfe brauche dringend Hilfe*

Hallo, 

leider kenne ich deinen Vornamen nicht. Darum die unpersönliche Anrede.  



> Habe einen gepumpten Patronenfilter vor einen Mehrkammerfilter gekoppelt.Von Rainer weiß ich das es umgekehrt sein müsste.


Muß nicht, aber reinigungstechnisch wäre es sorum schon logischer.  




> Wenn ich es umgekehrt mache langt dann der Druck vom Auslauf des Mehrkammerfilters um das Wasser durch die Patronenfilter zu drücken,


Das wird dir nun niemand beantworten können, weil niemand weiß, wie dein Patronenfilter aufgebaut ist. _Foto hilft sicher, Skizze tuts auch._  




> kann ich dann einen gepumpten Spaltsieb vor den Mehrkammer filter koppeln ???


Einen gepumpten Spaltfilter kannst du natürlich vor einen Kammerfilter hängen. Du stellst ihn einfach auf die erste Kammer drauf und läßt das Wasser in diese Kammer reinlaufen. Wäre nur eine Möglichkeit, von vielen.  


Gruß Rainer


Gruß Rainer


----------



## jochen (4. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Hilfe brauche dringend Hilfe*

Hallo...?

Du solltest dein Spaltsieb höher stellen wie deinen Mehrkammerfilter, dann funktioniert es.
Ich meine damit der Auslauf vom Spaltsieb sollte höher sein als der Wasserspiegel vom Mehrkammerfilter.

Ob der Druck dann noch für die Patronen ausreicht... 

Ups, da war Rainer 2 Min. schneller...


----------



## rainthanner (4. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Hilfe brauche dringend Hilfe*



> Ups, da war Rainer 2 Min. schneller...


 
....aber vom Gedanken mal wieder gleich.


----------



## jochen (4. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Hilfe brauche dringend Hilfe*

Hallo nochmal,

da Bilder mehr als tausend Worte sprechen,
so läufts bei mir am Teich.

 

Sicherlich nicht die billigste Lösung mit dem Biotec 10.1 (bin leider zu spät zum Forum gelangt... ) aber funktionieren tuts recht gut, zumindest bei meinem Besatz im Teich...


----------



## Wedifische (4. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Hilfe brauche dringend Hilfe*

Würde gerne eine Grafik oder ein bild meines Filters einfügen über Grafik eifügen aber fuktioniert nicht zeigt immer ein Fenster mit http://


----------



## guenter (4. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Hilfe brauche dringend Hilfe*

Hallo Wedefische,
ein Vorname wäre nicht schlecht.
Ich kam erst auch nicht klar. Da hat mir Dirk2 geholfen.
1. Büroklammer anklicken
2. im afgehenden Fenster mit Durchsuchen Bilder von deinem
    Rechner suchen, öffnen, max. 5 Stück (größe beachten).
3. Hochladen drücken und warten.
4. Büroklammer klicken, Anhänge verwalten bzw. Bild wählen und anklicken.
5. Durch das klicken ist das Bild im Beitrag (nur Dateiname).
6. Kontrolle über Vorschau möglich.
7. Ich hoffe es geht.

Günter


----------



## Dr.J (5. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Hilfe brauche dringend Hilfe*

@Günter
Danke für die Hinweise.

@Wedifische
Eine sehr schöne Anleitung findest du hier

BTW. Nix für ungut, aber ne kleine Begrüssung und eine Grussformel am Ende (kannst auch die Signatur verwenden, dann wird sie automatisch angehängt) in jedem Beitrag wäre nicht schlecht, oder?


----------



## Wedifische (5. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Hilfe brauche dringend Hilfe*

Hallo und Sorry Leute aber wenn ich nicht weiter weiß und sonst wo keine Ratschläge bekommen kann drehe ich beinahe durch und vergesse dabei auch die Etikette ich bin Dirk aus Heidelberg moin zusammen!
Also mit Anleitung von Günter werde ich nun ein paar Bilder beifügen.
Danke an alle die mir bis jetz weiter geholfen haben.
Gruß Dirk aus HD


----------



## Wedifische (5. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Hilfe brauche dringend Hilfe*

Moin Moin
Hat ja gut geklappt mit den Bildern Danke Günter.
Und hier noch eins Vom Patronenfilter allerdings habe ich den überlauf wieder entfernt hat nix gebracht.
Gruß Dirk aus HD


----------



## guenter (5. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Hilfe brauche dringend Hilfe*

Hallo Dirk,
prima Bilder! Der Patronenfilter gefällt mir.
Mache mal ein Bild so wie es ist nur ohne Schaumstoffpatronen.
Schreibe bitte den Durchmesser der Rohre dazu.

Liebe Grüße
Günter


----------



## Annett (6. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Spaltsieb Patronenfilter Mehrkammerfilter*

Hallo Dirk,

ich habe die *drei* von Dir zu diesem Thema eröffneten Threads in einem Thema zusammengefasst. Es geht schließlich immer wieder um ein und dasselbe Problem. Sonst verlieren am Ende alle die Übersicht, und jeder postet in einem anderen Thread.
Den gesamten Thread werde ich mal in die Technikecke verschieben... 
Denke, das passt dann ganz gut.


Besitzt Du schon ein Spaltsieb oder wolltest Du das nur für den Patronenfilter kaufen?
Ich würde es ja probehalber erstmal nur vor den Mehrkammerfilter anschließen. Das müßte die Standzeit eigentlich auch erhöhen.
Normal dient ein Patronenfilter den Bakterien als Besiedlungsfläche... so wie Japanmatten, Kaldness usw.
Wenn der Mehrkammerfilter die Aufgabe (Besiedlungsfläche zur Verfügung stellen) bisher uneingeschränkt erfüllt hat, wozu noch mehr Besiedlungsfläche?
Wenn die Nitrit-, Ammonium/Ammoniak-werte aber ab und an erhöht waren, schadet etwas mehr Besiedlungsfläche natürlich überhaupt nicht. Im Gegenteil.


----------



## Wedifische (6. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Hilfe brauche dringend Hilfe*



			
				guenter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dirk,
> prima Bilder! Der Patronenfilter gefällt mir.
> Mache mal ein Bild so wie es ist nur ohne Schaumstoffpatronen.
> Schreibe bitte den Durchmesser der Rohre dazu.
> ...


Hallo Günter
Hoffe ich konnte Dir mit dem Bild weiterhelfen,
Rohre,Winkel und T-Stücke alles in 50ziger.
Patrone 10 X 10 X 40 cm giebt es auch in verschiedenen größen.
Gruß Dirk aus HD


----------



## guenter (7. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Spaltsieb Patronenfilter Mehrkammerfilter-Anordnung?*

Danke Dirk

Gruß
Guenter


----------



## sanimani (12. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Spaltsieb Patronenfilter Mehrkammerfilter-Anordnung?*

hallo dirk,
wie groß ist die grundfläche der pvc verrohrung, in was für einem behälter hat du sie untergebracht? mfg manfred


----------

